# Stick or switch?



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 8, 2016)

Seems like many forum users are retaining their old usernames, but I thought it would be fun to switch.  Here were some other names I thought about.  Anybody else?

Off the post
Farty Face Jones
Uniforms cost extra
Juicebox


----------



## Spottswoode (Jul 9, 2016)

Steaming Klingon
Canucklehead
Village Bicycle
IWTOYWIM
Old slippers
Shavocado
turkey tap
iafwu

Just a few.


----------



## CaliKlines (Jul 9, 2016)

I was going to use "Skid Mark", but I thought NoGoal might want to use it instead.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 9, 2016)

Spottswoode said:


> Steaming Klingon
> Canucklehead
> Village Bicycle
> IWTOYWIM
> ...


Whoaa Nellie!  Do as thou wilt.  But some of that's edging the envelope on a youth soccer site.  Does a steaming klingon lead to trouble with tribbles?  Actually lets just leave that as need to know.


----------



## NoGoal (Jul 9, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> I was going to use "Skid Mark", but I thought NoGoal might want to use it instead.


ha you're funny! Should have rename yourself "Littlegiant"


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 9, 2016)

[QUOTE="Littlegiant"[/QUOTE]

That's a good one.  Extendible but can pinch your fingers coming down.

Here's some others.

Bend it like Garrincha
Prima la carne (another nod to Kicking and Screaming)
Practice is cancelled


----------



## smellycleats (Jul 9, 2016)

Practice is Cancelled...love that!


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 9, 2016)

smellycleats said:


> Practice is Cancelled...love that!


As one usually learns after a 40 minute drive.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 10, 2016)

I can't remember if anybody has ever been Pay to Play.  Avatar could be a big stack of cash.

Lancaster Dreaming
Highway 14, revisited
Blowback Goal


----------



## outside! (Jul 10, 2016)

The Dispossessed.


----------



## Juggling (Jul 11, 2016)

KeepItSimple
troll


----------



## Wez (Jul 11, 2016)

Gotta use the old names:


----------



## 3thatplay (Jul 11, 2016)

outside! said:


> The Dispossessed.


I think there was a "Michael Bradley" username


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 11, 2016)

3thatplay said:


> I think there was a "Michael Bradley" username


Yah, but it was turned over.


----------



## CaliKlines (Jul 11, 2016)

3thatplay said:


> I think there was a "Michael Bradley" username





Kicker4Life said:


> Yah, but it was turned over.


That was frigging hilarious!!


----------



## bababooey (Jul 11, 2016)

I am sure these are still available:
Klinsmann_Will_Lead_the_USMNT_to_GLORY
Freddy_Adu_is_the_Second_Coming_of_Pele
Hope_Solo_is_a_Role_Model_for_all_Young_Girls
Apple_Valley_and_Lancaster_are_Breathtaking_in_January_and_February


----------



## Wez (Jul 11, 2016)

bababooey said:


> Apple_Valley_and_Lancaster_are_Breathtaking_in_January_and_February


LOL!


----------



## GunninGopher (Jul 11, 2016)

I wonder how many old forum users are going to have their ID hijacked on the new board.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 11, 2016)

GunninGopher said:


> I wonder how many old forum users are going to have their ID hijacked on the new board.


Invasion of the Forum Snatchers!


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2016)

GunninGopher said:


> I wonder how many old forum users are going to have their ID hijacked on the new board.


Like we couldn't tell.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 12, 2016)

outside! said:


> The Dispossessed.


One of those books you read too young in a sense and never manage to get back to.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 12, 2016)

Juggling said:


> KeepItSimple
> troll


KeepItSimple would be a good name and is good advice.  Sweet cleats BTW Juggling.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 12, 2016)

Wez said:


> Gotta use the old names:


Like Heinz Skitzvelvet-e.g.


----------



## Juggling (Jul 13, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> KeepItSimple would be a good name and is good advice. Sweet cleats BTW Juggling.


Those cleats, are in fact, now rather smelly.   I had someone suggest wearing garlic under your foot in your shoes to prevent the stink....    which sounds to me like it would create other problems.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 22, 2016)

Juggling said:


> Those cleats, are in fact, now rather smelly.   I had someone suggest wearing garlic under your foot in your shoes to prevent the stink....    which sounds to me like it would create other problems.


Been meaning to get back to this thread.  Can't think of a delicate way to put this Juggling, so....I trust the other leg is attached.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 22, 2016)

bababooey said:


> Hope_Solo_is_a_Role_Model_for_all_Young_Girls


Hope_Solo_Can_Beat_the_Zika_Virus_But_Can_She_Beat_the_Rap?

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/hope-solo-shows-everyone-how-she-plans-to-beat-the-zika-virus-in-brazil-082617597.html

That one is probably still buzzing around too, although I think I saw Off the Post got taken.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 22, 2016)

Zlatan's Epic Man Bun
Turf Crumbs
Don't Cry for Me Argentina


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 29, 2016)

GunninGopher said:


> I wonder how many old forum users are going to have their ID hijacked on the new board.


Indeed.  If you use someone's mask, even in play, do you become that person?


----------

